# April incentives paste and post.



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Trying to put all information in one area. Some of the post get long. So if you see something not here paste and add to post.

I know there where a lot of inquires on these two models, so here is ALL I have at this time.* 5/31/09*
.9% 60m for Both

$ factor
328i/xi *cp*-..00150
328i *vert*- .00180

335i/xi cp-.00215
335i vert- .00180

Loy. Cash $1000

24-30-36 months
328i cp 60/60/58
328 xi cp 61/60/58
328i vert 62/60/58

335i cp 60/59/57
335xi cp 61/59/57
335i vert 61/59/56
All at 15k, +2 12k, +3 10k.

*BMW-335i/xi/d* 
Lease 
.00215
24/30/36m
i-61/58/56
xi-60/58/56
d-60/58/56 
All at 15k posted

Fin W /FS
3.9% Plus $1500
With regards to the 335i sedans, you get to pick either:

1) The lease program
2) The finance program (subvented APR + $1500 finance cash)
3) 3000 Trunk Monkeys (cash deal or outside financing)
Can't use #3 for EDs, just 1 or 2.
3 Series Sdns:
Lease...
328i Sdn .00175 62-59-57
328xi Sdn .00175 62-58-57
Loy. Cash $1000
Finance...
0.9% 60m

*2009 5's* 
......24-30-36 
528i-61/59/58 .00175
528xi-62/60/58 .00175
535i-61-60/58 .00175
535xi-61-59/58 .00175 
550-61-59/57 .00175 
M5-59-56/55 .00175
at 15k
$2500 Loy. cash/ lease cash

2009 5's Fincance
0.9% 60m and 2payment

*1 series 2009*
128i Coupe .00200 67 62 57
128i Convertible .00225 68 63 59
135i Coupe .00220 67 63 59
135i Convertible .00250 67 63 59
24/30/36 m
All at 15k, +2-12k, +3-10k
$750 Loy. cash
Finance Rates
2.9% 60m 128's
1.9% 60m 135's

*2010 7 Series*
The below values will be valid through the end of April 2009
*Returning Financial Services Customers:*
This benefit is no longer restricted to returning 7 Series customers. Returning Financial
Services customers regardless of Series may take advantage of this benefit. The special
.00180 rate reduction is to be taken off the posted Regional Rates(24-42m terms only). .00250
2009MY 24 30 36 42 48 54 60 End Date
750i 49 47 44 40 35 32 28 4/30/2009
750Li 50 48 45 39 35 32 29 4/30/2009

*2010 5 Series*
.00175
....24..30..36m
528i Sedan 62 60 58 
528i xDrive Sedan 62 60 58 
535i Sedan 62 60 58 
535i xDrive Sedan 62 60 58 
535i xDrive Sports Wagon 62 60 58 
550i Sedan 61 59 57 
M5 Sedan 59 57 55
OR
3.9% 24-60m

*2009 X5*
3.0L .00180-24m-62, 30m-58, 36m-55 15k +2-12k, +3-10k
4.8L .00155-24m-62, 30m-59, 36m-56 15k " "
35d .00175-24m-61, 30m-59, 36m-55 15k "  "
Lease Loy $ $1750 Only for current FS customers ,NOT on Diesel 
Money factor is same for LL and New Lease Customers


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for clearing up the confusion, Jim.


----------



## jasonjm (Mar 13, 2009)

anyone able to find the 1 series residuals and MF for April 2009?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

added 1's up top


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Can you post the MF rates for the 5s? Is there still the loyalty .0003 off the MF?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

rkinra- Sure. And no on .00030 MF.

Added up top


----------



## WOODYBROWN (Mar 17, 2006)

*2010 5 Series Rates?*

I know that this is the one piece which remains unavailable, but any thoughts on when the 2010 5 series lease/finance rates will be announced?
I'm one of many who have a car in transport or held up at port who have no idea what they will be paying to lease/finance the car.
Any thoughts as to why BMW has not announced the rates. Any credibility to to the scuttlebutt that they will hold back cars and rates until May to help move the 2009's?


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the posting. Any info on the 3 series sedan MFs etc? It looks like the above is for coupes and convertables.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

WOODYBROWN said:


> I know that this is the one piece which remains unavailable, but any thoughts on when the 2010 5 series lease/finance rates will be announced?
> I'm one of many who have a car in transport or held up at port who have no idea what they will be paying to lease/finance the car.
> Any thoughts as to why BMW has not announced the rates. Any credibility to to the scuttlebutt that they will hold back cars and rates until May to help move the 2009's?


Not really. All they said was this month.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Albmain-added up top


----------



## adr1974 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry for my confusion. The MF and residuals you quoted for the sedan lease program are for 328s only...not 335s?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Thx Jim... Wow, I'm a bit surprised that BMW took away the MF reduction.


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks alot New Motors. :thumbup: It looks like in April BMWFS kept the residual and the loyalty cash the same for the 328 sedans but discontinued the loyalty MF reduction. Now I'm glad I locked in numbers for March.  Thanks again!


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

rkinra said:


> Thx Jim... Wow, I'm a bit surprised that BMW took away the MF reduction.


Me too :thumbdwn: There is very little incentive for current (or non-current) BMWFS customers to lease the 335i sedan. A nicely equipeed 335i sedan, with drive-offs is around $700/month.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

adr1974-335 cp vert and sdns are there. Take another look.


----------



## adr1974 (Jul 16, 2008)

I gotcha. .00215? Damn.


----------



## Greg220 (Mar 31, 2005)

Albmain said:


> Thanks alot New Motors. :thumbup: It looks like in April BMWFS kept the residual and the loyalty cash the same for the 328 sedans but discontinued the loyalty MF reduction. Now I'm glad I locked in numbers for March.  Thanks again!


Were you able to lock the rate with loyalty cash and MF reduction for a car not delivered in March? I wanted to lock for ED but my CA said that only the basic MF could be locked, not the loyalty bonuses, because with ED the lease wouldn't start in March.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg220 said:


> Were you able to lock the rate with loyalty cash and MF reduction for a car not delivered in March? I wanted to lock for ED but my CA said that only the basic MF could be locked, not the loyalty bonuses, because with ED the lease wouldn't start in March.


The CA is correct.


----------



## ThomasR (Feb 27, 2009)

All these offers *including* the $3000 trunk monkeys are good until 5/31/09 correct?


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Greg220 - According to my CA, I was able to lock in the loyalty MF reduction because I placed my order in March (and received a March production date). Was not able to lock in the loyalty cash at that time. Sorry if my post was not clear.

New Motors - Are you saying that my CA is wrong and that my numbers are not locked in for my order. I have my lease worksheet with their numbers showing the original rate of .00145 which was the loyalty rate in March.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

ThomasR said:


> All these offers *including* the $3000 trunk monkeys are good until 5/31/09 correct?


Yes 5-31-09


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Albmain said:


> Greg220 - According to my CA, I was able to lock in the loyalty MF reduction because I placed my order in March (and received a March production date). Was not able to lock in the loyalty cash at that time. Sorry if my post was not clear.
> 
> New Motors - Are you saying that my CA is wrong and that my numbers are not locked in for my order. I have my lease worksheet with their numbers showing the original rate of .00145 which was the loyalty rate in March.


I have heard both sides. You can and you can't. I saw ED's doing paperwork prior and getting locked and seen post where locks where just standard rates.


----------



## paqman2 (Apr 7, 2009)

*750 rates*

Any chance anyone knows the april residual and money factors for 750i and li. returning 750 leases get a discounted rate i think?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

paqman2- Added up top.


----------



## derekjbock (Jan 4, 2005)

so the rate is .00180 for returning BMWFS customers?...not .00180 off .00250..making it .0007??



New Motors said:


> paqman2- Added up top.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

making it .0007


----------



## rommelrules (Feb 28, 2005)

New Motors said:


> *1 series 2009*
> 135i Coupe .00220 67 63 59
> 
> 24/30/36 m
> ...


New Motors, can you please clarify this for me, as I'm a little confused as to what needs to be locked and when...

If I were to place an ED order in April for pick up sometime in early June,
do I use the 135 Coupe .00200 MF? If not, which MF applies? Thanks!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

New Motors said:


> making it .0007


Really????
The MF for the F01 is .0007 for FS customers :yikes:
Is the .0007 good across the board: 24-60months?


----------



## niteshade009 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quick question. It looks like the lower loyalty MF is gone for the 3 series sedans in April. I see that $1000 off is available but does that only apply to dealer stock or should I be able to get it on an ordered car as well?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Kief-24-42m 

niteshade009-Delivered by 5-31-09


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

wait so not loyalty or trunk money for ED 335xi sedan? say it aint so... wasnt it 1k as of last month


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Kief said:


> Really????
> The MF for the F01 is .0007 for FS customers :yikes:
> Is the .0007 good across the board: 24-60months?


Yo Kief! :wave:

- J


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Jake C said:


> Yo Kief! :wave:
> 
> - J


Hey Jake!
It looks like you added another one to your garage :thumbup:
I see you never went with the 1er.
You still in Greenville? What's up with the UK?


----------



## nmd (Dec 27, 2006)

*7 Series MSD*



New Motors said:


> making it .0007


Can you add 7 MSD's an top of that for a MF of .00029? Does this work for ED?

Are there any other incentives for the 7 series?

Thanks in advance for all my questions. My lease is up in June.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

New Motors, do you have the numbers for a 328i sedan for a non-BMWFS customer?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

nmd said:


> Can you add 7 MSD's an top of that for a MF of .00029? Does this work for ED?
> 
> Are there any other incentives for the 7 series?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all my questions. My lease is up in June.


Incentives are only good till 4-30-09 and have been out since 2-27-09. No other incentives. I don't see anything that shows a lock can be done.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

slubu said:


> New Motors, do you have the numbers for a 328i sedan for a non-BMWFS customer?


You just don't get the $1000 loy. Cash. Everything else is the same.


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

do residuals historically rise toward the summer? Wondering if it will go up in march for the 3series


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

KEVIN88GT said:


> do residuals historically rise toward the summer? Wondering if it will go up in march for the 3series


Where in different times now. Most Company's are looking for ways to sell at a profit. Now thats not new but the the discounts are. In Automotive News, front cover. 
_Imports pump up incentives_. From Feb 08 compared to Feb 09. UP.
Land Rover 300%
Infiniti 150%
BMW 17%
MB 80%
Kia 100% ok toss this one out
Jaguar 28%
Lexus 310%


----------



## carnutfan (Oct 28, 2006)

*MF's 2010 5 series*

New Money-I thought you did post the '10's MFs for the 5 series. If I order one this month am I looking at .00175? I'm currently a BMW lessee. Thanks.


----------

